# Marcel Landowski 1915-1999



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

French composer influenced by Honegger left behind a small oeuvre including five symphonies, several concertos, and two works for Rostropovich and vocalist wife Galina Vishnevskaya.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcel_Landowski


----------

